# Burying things with nose



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

Does anyone's dog bury things with his/her nose like mine? 

It's only certain things, and it seems to be things she really likes. Such as a peanut butter kong, pig ear (which she gets on a very rare occasion just for something different), or a bully stick piece if she isn't very hungry. 

She will lay the item down, then push her nose toward it along the floor/couch/whatever over and over and over. If there is a towel or blanket nearby, she ends up burying it with the towel /blanket using the same motion with her nose. 

is this normal or is she just special?  

Also, digging is ingrained in her and she does so outside often, always with her paws. I just think it's so funny watching her try to bury something inside the house with her nose/face.


----------



## Wustenbergerland (Mar 15, 2013)

Using nose means something that the smell causing irritation to him or attracting him. There may be any other problem with in its nose.


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

Wustenbergerland said:


> Using nose means something that the smell causing irritation to him or attracting him. There may be any other problem with in its nose.


Hmmmm....I never thought the smell might be irritating her? She doesn't do this often, or regularly, just once in a while with certain items.


----------



## mcdavis (May 1, 2012)

Our previous cairn used to bury his biscuits in corners of the lounge and 'cover' them by pushing around the area with his nose, then retrieve them later. We had to pretend we couldn't see them because if he thought we could he'd move them.


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

mcdavis said:


> Our previous cairn used to bury his biscuits in corners of the lounge and 'cover' them by pushing around the area with his nose, then retrieve them later. We had to pretend we couldn't see them because if he thought we could he'd move them.


That is too funny! So perhaps their thinking is that as long as they push around them, they disappear, even if they are still uncovered. Cracks me up.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

I remember reading a post from the Daily Coyote that Charlie (the coyote) would do that around their cabin to pieces of meat she gave him when he was a pup. Apparently as he got older, he got better at burying things and now he's a pro!

In his case I would presume it is part of the instinct to bury parts of a kill to save for later, so that other animals can't find and steal them.


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

My dog does this. It's to hide things he really likes and want to save for later like a fresh marrow bone. He only use the nose method when inside the house. When burying stuff in the yard and actually digging, he uses his paws a lot more.

I try to avoid letting him use his nose. I will just take away the bone. He gets almost obsessive and will rub his nose raw if I let him.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Mine both do this, but Faxon is more likely to do it with something she doesn't like... I put an egg on her food one night and she shoved the bowl all over the living room.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Burying things would be a fixed action pattern, like wagging a tail or barring teeth. FAPs are dependent on a number of things, mostly from the environment, but also the dogs mood. So, if the dog is in the right mood, and the environment is stimulating her to behave a certain way, you see the result. This certainly isn't unique to dogs but I'm sure we can think of a million other reasons why Alannah IS special. And then we can question, again, why she isn't mine yet.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Only once have I seen any of my dogs do it. Toby found a deer leg while we were out walking. I let him carry it around until it was time to get into the car and I told him that nasty thing was NOT going in the car with us. . .so he took it to the ditch, dug a hole, and buried it with his nose. It was so funny! He did get a few scrapes on his nose though .


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

Curbside Prophet said:


> Burying things would be a fixed action pattern, like wagging a tail or barring teeth. FAPs are dependent on a number of things, mostly from the environment, but also the dogs mood. So, if the dog is in the right mood, and the environment is stimulating her to behave a certain way, you see the result. This certainly isn't unique to dogs but I'm sure we can think of a million other reasons why Alannah IS special. And then we can question, again, why she isn't mine yet.


How interesting! I've never heard of the term fixed action pattern. I will read more into these. 

And, would you like to borrow her sometime?  She'd love some schnauzer playtime.


----------



## xoxluvablexox (Apr 10, 2007)

mcdavis said:


> Our previous cairn used to bury his biscuits in corners of the lounge and 'cover' them by pushing around the area with his nose, then retrieve them later. We had to pretend we couldn't see them because if he thought we could he'd move them.


My dog does the same thing! It's so cute. If you even walk in the room he watches you and then if you get too close to where his treat is buried he zooms by and grabs it reel quick lol.

Oh digging too. I'm not sure if that's also a fixed action pattern. My dog digs holes to lay in the dirt when it's too hot out. I'm pretty sure that's normal. What's weird is he does the digging thing on chairs, under tables, and under the bed. He's ruined one carpet and a couch from scratching at them so he can "make" his bed.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Yep. All the time.

Especially Troubles. He took an entire chicken leg to his bed and covered it in the blankets. Shew.


----------



## jDymnd86 (Aug 27, 2021)

Kayla_Nicole said:


> Does anyone's dog bury things with his/her nose like mine?
> 
> It's only certain things, and it seems to be things she really likes. Such as a peanut butter kong, pig ear (which she gets on a very rare occasion just for something different), or a bully stick piece if she isn't very hungry.
> 
> ...


It's because dogs have a natural instinct to bury their "treasures" so they're safe for later, especially with food/treats if they aren't hungry at that moment, and it keeps their toys "safe". My 4 year old coonhound/rott mix has done this since he was about 3 months old.


----------



## jDymnd86 (Aug 27, 2021)

Wustenbergerland said:


> Using nose means something that the smell causing irritation to him or attracting him. There may be any other problem with in its nose.


This is actually incorrect. It's about keeping their toys or "treasures" safe and saving food for later if they aren't hungry and if it's "buried" nobody will take it.


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

This is an eight year old thread, and most of the people participating haven't been active on this forum in years, so I'm closing this to further replies. Feel free to join any of our currently active discussions or start a new thread of your own!


----------

